# Planting Pinus Pinea (from seed)



## Gugus48 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm trying to start planting some Pinus Pinea. I have access to some pines and their seeds. Googled about how to plant the seeds but still I'm not quite sure about if I should smash the seed's shell or just plant it on the earth.


I'm afraid to damage the seed, but I'm willing to try with more than one seed, but if I just could do it right at the 1st time ... would be awsome!! 

PS - I'm begining some kind of hobbie for planting trees from their own fruits ... tho, no experience at all!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ch woodchuck (Jul 8, 2011)

Scarification: Soak in water, let stand in water for 24 hours 
Stratification: cold stratify for 60 days 
Germination: sow seed 1/2 deep, tamp the soil, mulch the seed bed 
Other: stratification may be replaced by a 24 hour cold water soak (40 degrees Fahrenheit) 

Good luck with your hobby!


----------



## Gugus48 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks alot!

Guess I'll be replying in about 2 months! 

Best regards


----------

